# Stappenbelt Rabobank MTB Trophy 15/16 Mai



## Lucifersworld (5. April 2010)

Am 15 und 16 Mai 2010 wird das beste MTB Rennen die Niederlanden veranstaltet: Stappenbelt Rabobank MTB Trophy 2010

Ort : Apeldoorn, die Niederlanden (nur 50 Kilometer von die Grenze)

Viele Holländische Topfahrer werden dabei sein, so wie Bart Brentjens, Irjan Luttenberg (Worldcupfahrer U23), und Anne Terpstra (Worldcup Siegerin Juniorinnen Madrid 2009). 

In die Geschichte des Stappenbelt Rabobank Trophy's sind viele Topfahrer dabei gewesen:
- Bart Brentjens (Olympiasieger 1996, Bronze Athene 2004, Weltmeister, 10-facher Hollandische Meister XC)
- Rudi van Houts (Weltcupfahrer und Olympiagänger)
- Filip Meirhaghe (ehemalige Welmeister XC, Vielfaltiger Belgischer Meister)
- Chris Jongewaard (Mehrfach Australischer Meister)
- Sven Nijs (Weltmeister, Mehrfach Weltcup Sieger und Belgischer Meister Cyclocross)
- Thijs Al (Zweifacher Hollandische Meister XC, ehemaliger Vize Europameister XC U23 und Sieger Weltcuprennen Cyclocross). 
- Jelmer Pietersma (Sieger Tour de France VTT 2009)
- Gerben de Knegt ( Sieger 3 etappen Transalp Challenge 2004)
- Frank Schotman ( Platz 3 Sunshine cup, Cyprus 2010)

Das Rennen ist ein E2 UCI Rennen und da sind wertvolle UCI Punkte zu verdienen.
Wir haben auch für Hobbyfahrer ohne Lizenz ein Rennen.

Weitere infos folgen rechtzeitig via www.bar-end.nl 

Ich hoffe euch zu begrussen am 15 oder 16 Mai 

Marcel.


----------



## Lucifersworld (10. April 2010)

Das Program :

*Samstag 15 Mai Amateure (Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz)*
15.45 uur Practice 
17.00 uur AMATEURS (Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz)

*Sonntag 16 Mai Internationaler UCI-2 Rennen*
08:00 - 09:00 Practice
09.00 Funklasse heren en dames (Hobbyfahrer ohne Lizenz Damen und Herren)
10.30 Masters 1 30-39 jahre 90 minuten Schema M
10.35 Masters 2 40 jahr und alter 90 minuten Schema M
12.45 Damen Elite 90 minuten Schema UCI-2
12.50 Junioren 90 minuten Schema UCI-2
12.52 Nieuwelingen/Debutanten 60 minuten Schema R
12.53 Juniorinnen/ 60 minuten Schema R
15.00 Elite+U23 Herren 120 minuten Schema UCI-2

Es gibt wertvolle UCI Punkte zu verteilen, dessen benötigt sind für Teilnahme an Worldcups. 

Preisengeld folgend UCI Bewertungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (12. April 2010)

Ja,Apeldoorn ist immer eine Reise wert.Ich habe die letzten Jahre immer die Benelux Cup und die 11 Berge Tocht mitgemacht.Aber dieses Jahr scheint der Benelux cup wohl flach zu liegen
Ist der Paracourse der selbe???

Die Deutsche Elite Beteiligung kann man bei den holländischen Veranstaltungen wie eine Stecknadel im Heuhaufen suchen.
Entweder fahrt ihr zu schnell.oder es gibt zu wenig Preisgelder.

Sebastian Szraucner aus Wesel kam beim Bergrace in Wageningen (150 min)als Überraschung als 5.ins Ziel
Das ist für Deutsche Verhältnisse ein sagenhaftes gutes Ergebniss.
Ich liege immer in der 70%Scala.Dafür mache ich immer alles mit,was bei Euch so organisiert wird


----------



## Lucifersworld (13. April 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ja,Apeldoorn ist immer eine Reise wert.Ich habe die letzten Jahre immer die Benelux Cup und die 11 Berge Tocht mitgemacht.Aber dieses Jahr scheint der Benelux cup wohl flach zu liegen
> Ist der Paracourse der selbe???
> 
> Die Deutsche Elite Beteiligung kann man bei den holländischen Veranstaltungen wie eine Stecknadel im Heuhaufen suchen.
> ...


 
Der Parcourse hat eine kleine änderung, es gibt ein neue, für Deutsche Begriffe ein sehr kleine, aber technische Anstieg mit Würzel und deshalb ein schnelle, aber auch fur Ihr Deutscher kurze Abstieg (?) auf Englisch "Downhill"

Und die Preisgelder ? Die sind nicht sehr Hoch aber ich werde mich freuen wenn ich nur einmal Preisengeld fahren würde  . Aber das wichtigste is das mann UCI Punkte verdienen kann.

Im Nieuwkuijk ware viele Deutscher dabei, und der Parcourse in Apeldoorn ist viel mehr herausforderend als wie in Nieuwkuijk. Ich hoffe das die Deutschen in Apeldoorn keinen Stecknadel sind . Wir Holländer kommen ja auch nach Deutschland.


Ubrigens hat bei die Elite Damen im Nieuwkuijk Elisabeth Brandau gewonnen.


----------



## Lucifersworld (13. April 2010)

Mehr infos jetzt unter www.bar-end.nl


----------



## tinnes (14. April 2010)

Kann ich nur empfehlen, super nett die jungs von BarEnd. Schöner Rund-Kours, Bart Brentjes, Thijs Al Sven Nijs etc rennen da auch immer rum, schön zum gucken wenn die fahren, gerade bei den Wurzelstücken.

@ lucifersworld, mag ik met en duitse licentie bij de masters40 meedoen? Of is dat alleen voor nederlanders? Ik heb nog en mooi foto van en collega van uuw, zet ik vanavond bij mij in het album!


----------



## tinnes (14. April 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ja,Apeldoorn ist immer eine Reise wert.Ich habe die letzten Jahre immer die Benelux Cup und die 11 Berge Tocht mitgemacht.Aber dieses Jahr scheint der Benelux cup wohl flach zu liegen
> Ist der Paracourse der selbe???
> 
> Die Deutsche Elite Beteiligung kann man bei den holländischen Veranstaltungen wie eine Stecknadel im Heuhaufen suchen.
> ...



 Stimmt, der Wolle ist schon fast ein Holländer! Warst Du in Wageningen?


----------



## pollux8 (14. April 2010)

tinnes schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Wolle ist schon fast ein Holländer! Warst Du in Wageningen?



Klar war ich in Wageningen.239 von 260 Teilnehmer.Du weißt,ich als alter knacker,kann gegen die nederlands Elite nicht mithalten.Aber man fühlt sich bei jeden Rennen immer jünger als man ist.Und das ist gut so.

In Nieuwkuijk war über Ostern eine regelrechte Deutsche Invasion als Teilnehmer.Siehe(Uitslagen)
 Vielleicht war da kein Rennen in Deutschland????

Am 9.5 ist in Oss das nächste Bergrace.
Apeldoorn muß man mitnehmen bevor am 30.5 in Holten das nächste interessante Race stattfindet

Bist du irgend wo dabei??


----------



## hefra (15. April 2010)

Was sind den Amateure, Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz? Zähle ich dazu? Lizenzfahrer aber eben bei weitem kein Pro 
Oder müsste ich gegen Sven Nys und co fahren? Wird man bei Überrundung rausgenommen?


----------



## tinnes (15. April 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Klar war ich in Wageningen.239 von 260 Teilnehmer.Du weißt,ich als alter knacker,kann gegen die nederlands Elite nicht mithalten.Aber man fühlt sich bei jeden Rennen immer jünger als man ist.Und das ist gut so.
> 
> In Nieuwkuijk war über Ostern eine regelrechte Deutsche Invasion als Teilnehmer.Siehe(Uitslagen)
> Vielleicht war da kein Rennen in Deutschland????
> ...



Muß ich gucken, entscheidet sich kurzfristig, will dieses Jahr den Bart 24er Marathon fahren. In Landgraaf, weiß ich dann direkt wie das Bergrace wird.


----------



## tinnes (15. April 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Was sind den Amateure, Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz? Zähle ich dazu? Lizenzfahrer aber eben bei weitem kein Pro
> Oder müsste ich gegen Sven Nys und co fahren? Wird man bei Überrundung rausgenommen?



Sven Nijs und Co fahren Elite, wenn Du ne Lizenz hast, kannst Du dich in den Altersklassen anmelden, also Master 30 oder 40 wenn jünger dann halt Amateure oder noch jünger bei den Beloften.

Muß Lucifer mal was sagen.

Bei Überrundungen darfst Du weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucifersworld (15. April 2010)

tinnes schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, super nett die jungs von BarEnd. Schöner Rund-Kours, Bart Brentjes, Thijs Al Sven Nijs etc rennen da auch immer rum, schön zum gucken wenn die fahren, gerade bei den Wurzelstücken.
> 
> @ lucifersworld, mag ik met en duitse licentie bij de masters40 meedoen? Of is dat alleen voor nederlanders? Ik heb nog en mooi foto van en collega van uuw, zet ik vanavond bij mij in het album!


 
@Tinnes: Ja, du darfst mit deiner Lizenz starten. Kein Problem. Dieses Foto ist bei den Apeldoornse Mountainbike Kampioenschappen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/487983


----------



## Lucifersworld (15. April 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Was sind den Amateure, Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz? Zähle ich dazu? Lizenzfahrer aber eben bei weitem kein Pro
> Oder müsste ich gegen Sven Nys und co fahren? Wird man bei Überrundung rausgenommen?


 
Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz sind bei weitem kein Profi. Amateure ist auch keine offizieller UCI Lizenz. Diese Lizenz hat mann nur in Holland Und Belgien.

Aber wenn du keine Elite, U23 oder Junior lizenz hast, aber doch ein Lizenz und du bist :

Alter wie 40 jahre -> Masters 2
Alter wie 30 jahre -> Masters 1
Alter wie 17 jahre -> Amateure

Bei Überrundung wird man nicht rausgenommen. Aber es kann sein das wenn mann zu weit hinten den Führer liegt um die letzte Runde rechtzeitig zu beënden und nur den letzte Runde herausgenommen wird. Doch man wird auch dann klassiert.  

PS: Dieses Wochenende sind wir mit etwa 30 Bar End Wettkampfahrer im Trainungslager in Sauerland ! Yahoo !


----------



## tinnes (15. April 2010)

Lucifersworld schrieb:


> Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz sind bei weitem kein Profi. Amateure ist auch keine offizieller UCI Lizenz. Diese Lizenz hat mann nur in Holland Und Belgien.
> 
> Aber wenn du keine Elite, U23 oder Junior lizenz hast, aber doch ein Lizenz und du bist :
> 
> ...



Wo, in Willingen? Bin ich auch, auch mit 4 Holländern! Die sind wohl von RETO und den Zwaluwen!


----------



## Lucifersworld (15. April 2010)

tinnes schrieb:


> Wo, in Willingen? Bin ich auch, auch mit 4 Holländern! Die sind wohl von RETO und den Zwaluwen!


 
Wir sind in Eslohe (Niederlandenbeck)


----------



## tinnes (19. April 2010)

Super Wetter gehabt?

Haben uns odentlich kaputt-gefietst! Heute erstmal herstel-training!


----------



## Lucifersworld (19. April 2010)

Es war in ein Wort "Super" !

Ab Freitag war die Sonne da, wir haben schwere Trainingsarbeit gemacht. Jeden Tag morgens und mittags trainiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (19. April 2010)

Freitag war kalt, morgens mit dem Crosser und mittags mit dem MTB. Samstag und Sonntag war perfekt. Schon fast zu warm.


----------



## hefra (19. April 2010)

Lucifersworld schrieb:


> Hobbyfahrer mit Lizenz sind bei weitem kein Profi. Amateure ist auch keine offizieller UCI Lizenz. Diese Lizenz hat mann nur in Holland Und Belgien.
> 
> Aber wenn du keine Elite, U23 oder Junior lizenz hast, aber doch ein Lizenz und du bist :
> 
> ...



Ich habe die klassische deutsch C-Lizenz, also Elite. Also doch Sonntags, muss ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob ich mal wieder richtig deklassiert werden möchte.


----------



## Lucifersworld (19. April 2010)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich habe die klassische deutsch C-Lizenz, also Elite. Also doch Sonntags, muss ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob ich mal wieder richtig deklassiert werden möchte.


 
Ich weiss nicht genau was die klasische Deutsche C-lizenz bedeutet. Unsere Lizenz hat immer die UCI categorie name dabei stehen.

(zB. Meine Lizenz ist in Holland Amateure-A, aber hat den Internationale UCI categorie Master)

Deklassiert wird mann nie ! Streit wird immer geliefert, auch wenn mann in weit hinten fahrt.


----------



## tinnes (28. April 2010)

Schwupp, und eingeschrieben!

Aus zeitlichen Gründen nur "Funklasse"!


----------



## Lucifersworld (29. April 2010)

Toll ! Das du dich eingeschrieben hast


----------



## tinnes (16. Mai 2010)

War ne schöne Veranstaltung, prima wetter, pittiger Kurs. Schade das meine Hinterradbremse defekt war, so mußte ich doch etwas öfter spazieren gehen


----------



## Lucifersworld (17. Mai 2010)

Tinnes: Super das du dabei war ! Ich fand es toll das du mich "Hallo" gesagt hast.  Mountainbiken macht fast immer neue Freunde !


----------



## tinnes (17. Mai 2010)

Marcel, ich hatte die Startnummer 300, maar in de uitslagen staa ik niet, of ben ik dat met plaats 51? Die man uit Belgien 

Ich freu mich schon auf den AMC 2010!


----------



## tinnes (17. Mai 2010)

Marcel, ich hatte die Startnummer 300, maar in de uitslagen staa ik niet, of ben ik dat met plaats 51? Die man uit Belgien 

Ich freu mich schon auf den AMC 2010!


----------



## Lucifersworld (17. Mai 2010)

Ich denke schon... nr 2300 bedeutet Masters2 und dann die Startnummer. Aber Belgien ? Die anmeldung ist nicht gut gelaufen, was Chronorace gemacht hat war enttäuschend slecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. Mai 2010)

Marcel hat recht, eins der besten MTB Rennen der Niederlande! ...neben Holten.
War wieder eine super Strecke, vor der sich NRW-Cup usw. verstecken können.
Besonders gut ist, das man (fast) alles auch der Funklasse zutraut!

Eine kleine Bilderauswahl (wird im Laufe der Woche evtl. noch fortgeführt):Klick


----------



## Lucifersworld (18. Mai 2010)

Danke Thomas ! Holten gehört genau so wie Groesbeek zu meinen Favoriten.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. Mai 2010)

Leider ist Holten verlegt worden, jetzt giebt's Terminüberschneidung mit dem NRW-Cup :-(

Weißt du übrigens, wo die vielen anderen Fotografen, die Sonntag da waren, ihre Bilder hochladen?


----------



## Lucifersworld (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Thomas hier sind einige :

http://picasaweb.google.nl/JFVfotografie/ 

http://gallery.me.com/romeijn#100921 

Daneben hat auch Rogier Bom immer schöne bilder, aber er ist zu beschäftigt. Es dauert eine weile bevor seine Bilder online sind :

http://www.rogierbom.nl


----------



## tinnes (18. Mai 2010)

"Schleim Modus an"  _Ich finde, der Thomas macht neben Rogier die besten Fotos. Schade nur, das bei den beiden die Meßlatte für die Qualität sehr hoch hängt, und ein Großteil der Fotos gar nicht erst veröffentlicht werden. _"Schleim Modus aus"

Aber Hut ab vor den Leuten, die sich auch beim schlechtesten Wetter (wie Thomas) an den Strecken stellen und Fotos machen. Schade, das solche Leute z.B. nicht bei der Saarschleife anwesend sind, die dort für ganz viel Geld angebotenen Bilder sind nämlich mehr als besch....!


----------



## Lucifersworld (18. Mai 2010)

Dieses Bild ist auch sehr schön, sehr guter timing !


----------



## Thomas Sommer (18. Mai 2010)

Tinnes, jetz fühle ich mich aber gebauchpinselt 

(Die Menge und die Art der Bilder hängen aber voneinander ab. Je mehr Dynamik
um so mehr Ausschuß...und um so mehr Nacharbeit..)

Marcel, hat John Veenstra noch mehr Bilder, vielleicht auch von der fun Klasse?


----------



## Lucifersworld (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, den link ist hieroben ( dem mit picasaweb)


----------

